# Most likely need to adopt out single 1.5 year male Cowlitz county, WA



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Long story short, I took in a pair of Craigslist male rats. One passed away just the other day of uknown causes; he was deemed healthy less than four months ago by a good exotics vet, and never showed any signs of illness. I do know that the pair was in the first home purchased at Petsmart before being given away. The person who owns the property (I rent here) and is essentially the landlord doesn't want me getting two more rats, but I'd have to get two more since I just can't find any spayed females, so I'd have to go with baby males. The reason being that Ratticus is territorial and takes awhile to warm up to "newcomer" rats, so I would need rats/a rat that would be a very minimal threat, as even the elderly male rat he took as a threat for a few months). This particular boy is still shy about people, doesn't bite but is still learning to trust and not be so afraid of people. I took them in because I didn't want the shy rat to end up as snake food, I knew if they didn't work out with my elderly rat I would have to adopt them out, since I didn't feel right taking them back to a home that while well intentioned, wasn't charging any adoption fee and didn't really screen potential adopters. 

I run a rescue but have mostly done sanctuary work with animals that are less adoptable and owner surrenders. Lately I've been getting hit with a lot of expensive veterinary bills. I've had a very hard time getting adopters because people think it's outrageous that they have to sign an adoption contract when they can go out and buy a small pet at a pet store without signing anything. Completely disregarding how much money (and time) is spent on that animal to fix them up or make them adoptable/more adoptable. I'm not just going to give an animal to anyone with money like a pet store, I put my heart and soul and lots of money into rescue. There will be a small adoption fee just to deter impulse buys (although I'm sure the risk is fairly low here), but if I found the right home I'd wave the small adoption fee. I want the adopter to sign a basic adoption contract. The rat can be returned if he doesn't get along with the resident rats, but he needs to be in a home with compatible rats.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

My fiance said if he starts getting really depressed (eg: stops eating, becomes lethargic) we can look into a suitable companion or companions for him. But both he and the person who owns the house want me to try to find him a home with other rats he'd get along with first.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

I just wanted to post an update. I FINALLY found a good exotics veterinarian close by who is comfortable doing a rat neuter. If I can't find a home for him with other compatible rats (spayed females, compatible male/s) in the next two months, I will be taking him to that veterinarian for a neuter so he can be placed with my fiance's girls. He actually seems to be enjoying not having to share "his" space with other males, and he was never one to go out of his way to cuddle with the other boys (although he allowed them to sleep up against him). But I don't like seeing him all by himself, I doubt he would object to the company of females.


----------

